# My pup is biting himself a lot and itching, what should I do to relieve him of



## BLUZION (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes pup is really scratching himself badly , I've given him bathes once a week and taken him from chicken as suggested , what more should I do?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

what are you feeding? could it be grass related? or bugs? possibly a new shampoo or soap used to wash his bedding etc..


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Try coconut oil shampoo. It could be the environment or food allergies. You will have to eliminate things in order to find out unless you plan to get an allergy test. Try grain free food, check for fleas. I am not sure how old your pup is but make sure the nails are trimmed and you can place a shirt on him so when he scratches it won't cause damage while you are trying to find out the cause. You can also try benedryl to help with the itchy feeling.


----------



## ischriscrazy (Sep 22, 2013)

*Dog Alergies*

Check the dog before and after playing, rolling or crawling on grass. Our Pit is allergic to both grass and fleas. Benadryl spray seems to help some and frontline or similar flea treatment treat carpet bedding and yard with diatomaceous earth, (It is white in color and can look like heck on darker surfaces but it works) also kills mites. After treatment the dog will still turn a little pink but tollerable. Be patient the flea treatment seems to take typically 7 to 10 days. At first I thought it was allergy to corn,(filler in many dog foods) but was not. This worked for us, hope it helps you too!


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

BLUZION said:


> Yes pup is really scratching himself badly , I've given him bathes once a week and taken him from chicken as suggested , what more should I do?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can not bath a dog once a week without drying him out. Let me correct that -you CAN with great food, great coat suppliments, and great care, but I doubt you wanna get to that level.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Have you seen fleas on the dog?


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

ischriscrazy said:


> Check the dog before and after playing, rolling or crawling on grass. Our Pit is allergic to both grass and fleas. Benadryl spray seems to help some and frontline or similar flea treatment treat carpet bedding and yard with diatomaceous earth, (It is white in color and can look like heck on darker surfaces but it works) also kills mites. After treatment the dog will still turn a little pink but tollerable. Be patient the flea treatment seems to take typically 7 to 10 days. At first I thought it was allergy to corn,(filler in many dog foods) but was not. This worked for us, hope it helps you too!


DE also comes in red, and blends with the dirt 
Ivomec 1% at 1/10 cc for every 10lbs given orally also controls mites, worms, and heartworms without having to worry if your dog is exposed to enough of the DE.
Also wiping a dog off with a hypoalergenic wet wipe after outdoor play helps to control how long the grass residue remains on your dog.
(In case you're looking for more options, and clean floors)


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

I used Benadryl 1g/1pound. over 25 pounds you can give them a whole pill. some people use Benadryl through out the day. when feeding. which there is a thread about Benadryl. and I also used an anti itch spray I found at target. and that instantly helped but not for long. and you have to spray it right on the spot. and then my pup would try to lick it off. but im sure you will find some remedies that work for you. 

ps.
be careful washing your dog too much through the week. it will overly dry their skin out. it could be a number of things. fleas, ticks, allergies, nervousness, stress, etc


----------

